# 3D Backgrounds???



## houstonhimself (Oct 20, 2006)

Just looking for ideas/thoughts on making a nice 3D background for my tank. I have been toying with the idea of cutting pieces of thicker square shale and limestone into pieces about an inch wide and cementing them together to form a natural brick wall look... but the draw back is that not only would it be a pain to cut all that rock but it would take up between and inch and two inches in my tank.

I don't think my skills sculpting foam would look all that good in the tank with all the lace rock that I have.

Any ideas, comments, or experiences making stone/foam backgrounds would be appreciated


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

No personal advice, but there is a sticky thread in this forum about DIY Backgrounds: http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=99515 :thumb:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

With all that lace rock, and the concern about losing tank space to a thick background, I'd consider finding a mirror the right size to fit behind the tank, or have one cut. The background would then be the reflected back sides of the lace rock, you'd have a better view of spots where fish can be dead behind a rock, and any "sore thumb" equipment can often be obsured by running an airstone by it. It will also make the tank look twice asdeepwith twice as many rocks, but the downside is you have to keep the back glass clean.


----------



## houstonhimself (Oct 20, 2006)

Mcdaphnia said:


> I'd consider finding a mirror the right size to fit behind the tank, or have one cut. The background would then be the reflected back sides of the lace rock...


I like the idea, thanks. I think that I might still try and make a background for my fry tank though. I love fish projects after all.


----------

